# 1090T x6 -> i5 2400 (quad) upgrade log :D



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2013)

scored an i5 and mobo cheap, and its faster than what i currently have as far as gaming goes, so i'm doing my usual thang and throwing up some benchmarks.

my 7970 is OC'd via sapphire TRIXX to: 1000/1750 at 1.068v. while it can do upto 1.2GHz, it gets loud and its plenty fast at 1GHz.

1090T was at 3.6GHz with turbo disabled, and 4x2GB of DDR3, running at 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24. rams rated at 1600 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v but it clocked very poorly on this setup.


Benchmarks and power consumption:

1090T "real men use real cores" system

Windows Idle: 140W

Wprime:
32M: 8.38s (50.28 per core)
1024M: 248s (1488s per core) - 251W

3Dmark 11:
P8226: 388W in test 1, all other tests lower (cpu limited?)
X3231: 374W (CPU limited for sure)

(on hold as i swap mobos and reinstall OS)



i5 system @ 3.6GHz with ram at XMP timings (1600 7-7-7-20):

Windows Idle: 89W (51W less)

Wprime:
32M      10.734s (42.93s per core)
1024M    (208W 20% less power) 338s (1352 per core - 10% faster)

3dmark11
x3275 @ 292W (GPU at stock gotta install trixx and retest)


----------



## SKBARON (Dec 22, 2013)

I wish I could get my hands on an i5 for cheap , anything would be better than my Pentium G. Looking forward to see what you come up with benchmark wise


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2013)

I got my Xeon for €110, new. Woooooop.

In any case, ncie!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 22, 2013)

i got a i5-2400 + a Z77 Extreme 4 for 140$ then i remplaced it by a Xeon E3-1275v2 found at 200$~ (i sold the i5-2400 for 130$ alone  )
it's always happy time when you upgrade, tho my setup came from a Phenom II X6 1035T (non BE) then a Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 4.1ghz

gratz on the upgrade 

edit i forgot the delivery for the Xeon


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 22, 2013)

Why not clock the x6 higher?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2013)

HalfAHertz said:


> Why not clock the x6 higher?


didnt clock well. lots of voltage, lots of heat, lots of noise.


this system is using 25W less than the x6, and the x6 was at idle while this is installing windows updates...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2013)

some initial results are in - pure CPU power is up 10%, with power usage down 20% (measured at the wall)


this is 3.6GHz vs 3.6GHz.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 22, 2013)

nice using less powah in idle 

but erm one question Mussels how did u get your "Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5" to accept the Intel Core i5-2300 cpu? ^^;


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> nice using less powah in idle
> 
> but erm one question Mussels how did u get your "Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5" to accept the Intel Core i5-2300 cpu? ^^;



used a banhammer.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2013)

great success!


3.7GHz at load, 3.9GHz turbo






3dmark11 physics test is  30.8% faster, despite two cores less


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2013)

check the voltage  - 127W at full load on CPU, 82W idle


----------



## repman244 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> 1090T "real men use real cores" system



Noooo.....you may have got more performance but you aren't a man anymore!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2013)

repman244 said:


> Noooo.....you may have got more performance but you aren't a man anymore!



i5 has no HT, so its all real cores baby


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 23, 2013)

Still a shame 

I did it the other way - my i5 3570K (the hole PC) got stolen - bought a FX-9590 instead.....maybe a lot more power-hungry,
but man - a hole lot faster at decoding movies


----------



## Melvis (Dec 23, 2013)

So far Im seeing that the i5 is slower but using alot less power? Im half asleep here lol. 



VulkanBros said:


> Still a shame
> 
> I did it the other way - my i5 3570K (the hole PC) got stolen - bought a FX-9590 instead.....maybe a lot more power-hungry,
> but man - a hole lot faster at decoding movies



What program do you use for decoding movies with? as I have found this to be also true with my 8350, kicked the pants of my i7 940 at decoding movies.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 23, 2013)

Melvis said:


> So far Im seeing that the i5 is slower but using alot less power? Im half asleep here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use for decoding movies with? as I have found this to be also true with my 8350, kicked the pants of my i7 940 at decoding movies.



Download x264 FHD Benchmark will tell you which is faster or even Asus real bench.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 23, 2013)

Live OR Die said:


> Download x264 FHD Benchmark will tell you which is faster or even Asus real bench.



Im not a fan of benchmark programs like that, Id rather use real world programs as I have tested alot of different CPU's from Quad core, Six core, 8 Core AMD CPU's, and 12Threaded, and 8 Threaded Intel CPU's.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 23, 2013)

i must say that i have been very satisfied with my i5 2400 since the day i bought it.  I may put the Silverstone Argon on it in place of the Hyper 101i and see if i can get it higher than 3.4ghz on all 4 cores.  I know 3.4 isnt much, but i value stability over higher speeds for my 2400 as its my 24/7 WCG rig and the crappy cooler doesnt help things much.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 23, 2013)

Melvis said:


> So far Im seeing that the i5 is slower but using alot less power? Im half asleep here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use for decoding movies with? as I have found this to be also true with my 8350, kicked the pants of my i7 940 at decoding movies.



In danger of being decapitated by Mussels for hijacking his thread   Sorry Mussels - it wont happen again  
I use various programs - some taking advantage of CUDA some of CPU cores.

- Handbrake
- Audials One
- Freemake Video Converter
- DVDFab


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> used a banhammer.


I lol'd. Have you noticed the system being more responsive?


----------



## vega22 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7691921

stock clocks on both the 4770k and 7950 for reference if you are interested 

13.12 diver version.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I lol'd. Have you noticed the system being more responsive?



funnily enough one of the CPU's i got at the same time had 12 bent pins, works great now they're straight


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2013)

so in the end the 3.7GHz/3.9 turbo is the fastest i can get the chip, and it runs great at low voltages. ram sits happy at 1650Mhz.


overall a great upgrade that benchmarks didnt really show would be as great as it was - so much bad information on the net about overclocking non-k CPU's.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i must say that i have been very satisfied with my i5 2400 since the day i bought it.  I may put the Silverstone Argon on it in place of the Hyper 101i and see if i can get it higher than 3.4ghz on all 4 cores.  I know 3.4 isnt much, but i value stability over higher speeds for my 2400 as its my 24/7 WCG rig and the crappy cooler doesnt help things much.



i'm doing this on the stock cooler. you can clock to 3.6-3.7 and undervolt.



VulkanBros said:


> In danger of being decapitated by Mussels for hijacking his thread   Sorry Mussels - it wont happen again
> I use various programs - some taking advantage of CUDA some of CPU cores.
> 
> - Handbrake
> ...



handbrake is the bomb.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2013)

Undervolting cpu's is just as much fun as overclocking sometimes. I am undervolting a 2ghz Ive bridge Celeron right now.


----------



## Vario (Jan 2, 2014)

I think a i5 2400 should do a 12sec or better super pi, that should blow the thuban out of the water, my deneb could barely crack 17.

30% physics improvement sounds about right!


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2014)

^ Super Pi is irrelevant!!! P4 could beat a 1090T ffs thats how optimized it is for Intel's lol

Wprime is a different story!


----------



## Vario (Jan 2, 2014)

Melvis said:


> ^ Super Pi is irrelevant!!! P4 could beat a 1090T ffs thats how optimized it is for Intel's lol
> 
> Wprime is a different story!


Good to know, the 1090t is a monster though.  I wish they just put two die shrunk k10s on a single chip like a core 2 quad.  8 core.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Vario said:


> I think a i5 2400 should do a 12sec or better super pi, that should blow the thuban out of the water, my deneb could barely crack 17.
> 
> 30% physics improvement sounds about right!



AMD's have never done well in Super Pi historically.  Even against a slower Intel CPU it would still perform poor in Super Pi. It's single threaded so you shouldn't be using it anyways.

Run Wprime.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2014)

Vario said:


> Good to know, the 1090t is a monster though.  I wish they just put two die shrunk k10s on a single chip like a core 2 quad.  8 core.



Wprime is a more 'fair' test - superpi was definitely written for intel CPU's. you could use it for intel vs intel and AMD vs intel, but going from one to the other was pretty pointless.

1090t was a monster for sure - if you had 4+ threads running (as my tests have shown a 2 gen old midrange intel has thwupped it in almost everything)


----------

